# 13 week old still not sleeping through the night?



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

We got our puppy at 7 weeks of age (breeder's decision for us to take him home that early) and for the first 4 weeks he needed to be taken out at least 2 times per night (understandably). We also cut off his food and water 2 hours before bedtime. 

He's now 13 weeks old and still needs to be taken out once at night. He goes to bed around 9:30 pm, wakes up around 2 am whining in his crate to go outside, then sleeps again until 6 am.

Is this normal that he still consistently needs a bathroom break during the night at 13 weeks? When does this typically change?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That seems normal to me. I believe Tucker and Pucci were both a bit older than that when they finally slept through the night.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

He should be sleeping thru the night at this age. I think that this is just his habit. You can change it by taking him out again at 11:00 pm for a few days and then refusing to get up in the middle of the night. Then you move the 11 back to 10:30 and then to 9:30.


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

Our Chupie started sleeping through the night at about 12 weeks of age, but there are times that he still wakes up and whines and it's always to go potty. So we know if he's whining he really needs to go. However at 13 weeks I wouldn't worry too much and just keep at it; it'll get better. 

If he is whining but not going potty, then I would make sure he understands that's not desirable behavior


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

courtney550 said:


> ...We also cut off his food and water 2 hours before bedtime....


Are you free feeding your puppy?? We are on a traditional family schedule at my house. Puppy eats supper around 6:30 or so and we pick up the bowl, no more food until breakfast. You could also take up the water dish a little earlier unless it's very hot or your home doesn't have a/c. 

This puppy should absolutely be sleeping through the night now. I would take Leslie B's advice with adjusting bedtime and make sure he's not taking any long evening naps. Just a cat nap. Turn off the t.v. in the evenings and play with him, get outside and train him and walk etc. Make sure he's worn out at bed time. When he's whining in the middle of the night, ignore him. No response at all to night time fussing. Expect that you will be up early in the mornings though. Be strong


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Puppies are so much fun!! I would second Leslie B's advice if you can swing it. We have an 11 week old pup, we take him out for the last time at 10:45-1100 pm. Then we shut off the lights and go to bed. He is good until 6:30-7:00 am.
My 17 yo daughter and I are night owls so night time is no problem, 6:30 am has been another matter:doh:, but the fresh air has helped to get me going in the morning. I also confess to occasionally going back to bed once he is settled in his crate with his breakfast:uhoh:

Good Luck!


----------



## puppy_brain (Jul 21, 2013)

He's so cute. Have you tried taking his water away before bedtime? Sometime that can help little ones sleep through the night a little easier.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

at 13wks Maverick was sleeping through the night. I was still taking away his waterbowl at around 8:30-9pm and he would go down for the night around 10pm. 

I also tried to distract him from any naps after 5pm.


----------

